# xtrail abs sensor



## padtheman (Apr 5, 2009)

hello , im looking for an abs speed sensor for a 2003 xtrail drivers side, there are lots for the primera and almera on ebay , im wondering does anyone know if either are compatable as their are no specific ones for the xtrail on ebay or any parts sites.

if anyone can help or advise that would be great


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I don't have the part number for the ABS sensor, but the xtrail one looks like this:



It's not the speed sensor through, it is ABS.


----------



## martyxke (May 25, 2009)

*x trail abs sensor*

Hi Pad the man
I have good news if your still looking for a cheaper alternative to the Nissan abs unit.
I too had the same problem as you and was horrified at the cost of a genuine replacement, I did some research on the net and came up with a potential replacement from e bay, its from a citreon zx. Mine was only a tenner, so it was worth a try.
It will need a slight file to reduce the outside diameter, and the mounting hole is 180 degrees out of line, I simply made a retaining bracket out of 16 guage steel and used the original bolt to locate it. I cut the wiring just above the first strut retaining clip, and soldered the two together, the coding is brown to brown and black to white..... job done!
Hope this helps
Regards Marty


----------



## bizer (Jul 29, 2009)

*abs sensor for x trail*

Hi Marty,

was just wondering if there is any requirements as to which type of citroen zx we are talking about, as I have the same problem here in denmark and would like to try your solution. One more question for you - as the sensor is broken, the abs warning light is on - but also 4x4 warning light is this normal or should I look for another problem also. Finn


----------



## martyxke (May 25, 2009)

*x trail abs sensor*

Hi Finn
Ive had a look at my e bay account to see if any more details were available, it was just listed as being for a Citreon ZX, OEM Part Number: 454547 
There is one on e bay for a realistic £25
CITROEN ZX FRONT ABS SENSOR on eBay (end time 25-Aug-09 16:57:33 BST)
Dont worry about the 4x4 light being on as mine was exactly the same, it will go out once the new sensor is fitted. 
Any more questions please feel free to get in touch
Regards


Marty


----------



## bizer (Jul 29, 2009)

*abs sensor x trail*

Hi Marty,
thanks for your feedback, I'll buy one and try it, I'll let you know have it turns out.
Finn


----------



## hyper71 (Aug 29, 2009)

*abs sensor*

well after getting over the shock of 300 plus vat for a abs sensor .thank's must go to you martyxke.
the Citroen one does fit and work perfectly after a little file round the circumference and making a bracket. 
no more abs and 4wd lights looking at me.

thanks again


----------



## martyxke (May 25, 2009)

*x trail abs sensor*

No problem, thats what the forums are for. And its always nice when advice can save us money, so spread the word.
Regards Marty


----------



## bizer (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Marty, many thanks from denmark also, I have just done it today and it works


----------



## martyxke (May 25, 2009)

Thats great news, and thanks for the update, its always nice to know the outcome of problems when you offer advice. Now there are three of us with our Citroen ABS sensors, but would imagine there will be a few more in the future!
Marty


----------



## Mike998 (Sep 20, 2009)

*X-trial 2003 ABS sensor. One more question...*



martyxke said:


> . Now there are three of us with our Citroen ABS sensors, but would imagine there will be a few more in the future!
> Marty


I'd love to make it 4! Mine is the front nearside (passenger) ABS sensor. I'd love to try the Citroen sensor. Does anyone happen to know if it makes any difference which side of the X-trail the faulty unit is on? 

Well done and many thanks to Marty for making this kind of stuff available to others.

Mike


----------



## martyxke (May 25, 2009)

*Abs Sensor*

Go for it Mike, mine was the nearside too. The e bay listing for ther Citroen sender stated it was suitable for either side, so I would imagine it doesnt make any difference to us either.
Regards Marty


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

*broken bolt*

Can anyone tell me what kind of bolt goes in there(the one that holds the sensor).


----------



## martyxke (May 25, 2009)

*abs sensor locating bolt*

Assuming you can get the little bugger out without shearing it off! I believe it is an M6, I had to drill and tap mine out as it simply wouldnt shift due to rust. I replaced it with a stainless steel cap screw one, with plenty of copperslip.
Regards Marty


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Yes it s an m6.
had to drill and tap


----------



## Mike998 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Success*

ZX sensor £15 on eBay. Fitted. Job done. Many thanks again Marty.


----------



## Mike998 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Success*

£15 on ebay for the Citroen sensor. Fitted. Sorted. Many thanks again Marty.


----------



## DennisLyberg (Nov 15, 2009)

Perfect thread!!!

just changed the ABS sensor to a citroen ZX i got from england (ebay) for the total amount of $18 tax and postage included 

the only question i do have right now is if it need to be at a certan direction (the tip of the sensor) i have made a special bracket and turned it 180 degres, does this matter acctualy ? the ABS lamp and the 4WD are now away when i turn on the ignition


----------



## martyxke (May 25, 2009)

Hi Dennis
It doesnt seem to make any difference regarding the orientation of the pick up. I believe the coil within the hub ABS unit simply needs to be within the field of the rotating magnets for it to generate the small voltage needed for the ABS system to function. This is probably why it makes no difference to us Nissan guys about which side of the car its for.
Nice to know this thread has reached across the pond as well, it just makes you love the internet even more
Best regards Marty


----------



## tams (Jun 30, 2010)

hi im new! thats typical my dad has just found this link after we have ordered the nissan ones for a whopping £500+ and then vat on top, my abs and 4wd lights dont stay on though, but when nissan plugged the car in they say that this is the fault, front left sensor not working and back left sensor not present, has anyone else had the problem without the light staying on??


----------



## capecrusader (Jun 2, 2010)

will the Citroen sensor fit a 2006 x-trail?


----------



## Steve_B (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi,

Has anybody had any success using any other sensors on the front of a X-Trail.

Great thread,
Steve


----------



## freelander3dr (Sep 3, 2010)

Just fitted a ZX sensor both lights went out but have now come back on and I can only get the 4wd light to go out. Abs light goes out and comes back on, anyone any ideas??


----------



## zmotor (May 8, 2011)

*Sensor ABS X-trail*

Good day. I have a problem. I joined sensor abs 454547 Citroen ZX brown to brown to black and white but to me it does not work. The lights gone out, even when I slid into the hole for the ABS sensor. Not sure what to do? All this work and not me! When you turn out their lights? Thanks for any advice. Miro Slovakia


----------



## capecrusader (Jun 2, 2010)

*sensor*



zmotor said:


> Good day. I have a problem. I joined sensor abs 454547 Citroen ZX brown to brown to black and white but to me it does not work. The lights gone out, even when I slid into the hole for the ABS sensor. Not sure what to do? All this work and not me! When you turn out their lights? Thanks for any advice. Miro Slovakia


The sensor may not be the proper distance from sending ring. Try moving it to different heights above the sender and see what happens.
Good luck.


----------



## mallypd (Jun 2, 2009)

*Front ABS Sensor*

Hi to you all.

I just thought i'd give an update on this thread.

I couldn't source the Citroen ZX sensor part number 454547. So I bought a Citroen Xantia sensor Part number 454573 on the off chance.

This still required the diameter to be reduced, as before & mounted 180 degrees.
But i then had the problem of the lights going out, then coming back on. 
This was cured by removing 3mm from the shoulder, as this new sensor was shorter than the nissan part.
This sensor has now been working perfectly for the last 2 months now.

If anyone should require any further information, let me know. i'll be only to glad to help out.


----------



## zmotor (May 8, 2011)

*sensor abs OK*

Hello. Everything is OK! I was the diagnosis in the Nissan and found that I had a bad contact on the front ABS sensor, but I changed back! Front sensor resistance was measured, and we made a bad connection. So I still shining ABS and WD. I bought in Germany, the original Nissan sensor for € 240, also to no avail. Now works well with Senor citroen abs. Error in the sensor but not in connection cables! Thank you very much for any advice. I wish all the best. Miro


----------



## zmotor (May 8, 2011)

*OK*

:fluffy:Everything is OK! I was the diagnosis in the Nissan, there found a bad contact on the front ABS sensors, which measure the resistance and we have not engaged him well! There was an error because ABS is still shining and WD. When the sensor citroen worked, I bought a Nissan ABS sensor in Germany for € 230. But the error was not in the sensor, but the boards! So I bought the original sensor to no avail. Now X-trail is also working with Citroen sensor. All thank you very much! You have helped me. I wish all the best. Miro SK.


----------



## bizer (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi, I've tried to install xantia sensor as you described - but the lights do not go out, can it be due to the fact that I have removed enough from the shoulder, missing 0,5 mm.


----------



## mallypd (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi bizer

I removed 3mm from the shoulder. 
I think that's important, as this will place the sensor the same distance from the rotor as the original sensor.


----------



## bizer (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi, I'll try to remove more from the shoulder (3 mm) and let you know the result, thanks for your feedback. Finn


----------



## bizer (Jul 29, 2009)

*abs sensor*

Hi I've now removed 3 mm from the shoulder on the sensor, it is still not working, any ideas and suggestions?


----------



## bigdave1980 (Jul 28, 2007)

bizer said:


> Hi I've now removed 3 mm from the shoulder on the sensor, it is still not working, any ideas and suggestions?


Check the resistance of the new sensor with a meter. I believe it should be between 1.0k and 1.5k ohm.

Might you have more than one faulty sensor?


----------



## bigdave1980 (Jul 28, 2007)

There don't appear to be any Citroen ZX sensors for sale on eBay at the moment with the correct part number. Does anybody know if a sensor from another make/model is suitable also??


----------



## bizer (Jul 29, 2009)

*abs sensor*

Hi Bigdave, thanks for your feedback, I will try and measure the sensors to see if they are working properly, one of the other guys on the tread suggested using the sensor for a xantia instead he got it working, this I've also tried now - but still haven't got it working,I've also heard that the sensor from a Rover45 could be used, but again this is not something I've tried so I don't know. Finn


----------



## bplex (Sep 15, 2011)

Does anyone know if it would be possible to get an ABS sensor from an X-Trail in a scrap yard? Is it possible to take it off without damaging it?


----------



## chrisjg297 (Oct 25, 2011)

*xtrail abs*

Hi I've just had same problem with abs/4wd lights it was my front left sensor open circuit, I bought a used citroen sensor but it was faulty. the cheapest I could get the correct sensor 47911-8h300 was £180 so I went and asked at a local motor suppliers if I could plug some other nissan sensors in to see if they worked, the one that had the correct plug and correct angled mounting bracket was for the nissan primera. BUT it too was £180. Now knowing that other nissan sensors will work I carried on looking and found the nissan infiniti/maxima sensor to be almost identical to that of the xtrail, the plug is the same the sensor and bracket differ very slightly on the angle of the bracket, the cable is the same length, the main difference been the attachments or brackets that secure the cable but these are easily changed. 
Needless to say I purchased one for £32+vat+del total £46 from worldcarparts in lincolnshire part number 47911-0L700 it works perfect.


----------



## mariner30 (Feb 19, 2012)

hi Chris
What year and model is your x trail? I have the same problem (X Trail 2002) with the ABS and 4WD lights on but I haven't identified which one is duff yet but with an MOT looming I need to act and the infiniti/maxima solution sounds the simplest by avoiding cutting and soldering. What changes did you have to make?


----------



## chrisjg297 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi mine is 2003, so same abs sensor, I have a relative who is parts manager at a local shop who let me plug in a more expensive abs sensor to determine which was faulty.


----------



## chrisjg297 (Oct 25, 2011)

It was a while ago now but the modifications were easy, just getting the brackets as near as the originals as possible, and it fits ok.


----------



## chrisjg297 (Oct 25, 2011)

Found this one on ebay, you may find it cheaper if you look about.
search this number in ebay.
180520687393


----------



## mariner30 (Feb 19, 2012)

*ABS Sensors*

Chris
Many thanks for all that info. I'll have to find a way of testing them. You've been a great help.

Guy


----------



## ixs (Feb 22, 2012)

*New sensor rear right*

Looked everywere for a used. Got a new sensor from Japan $132.

Amayama Trading - Genuine Parts for Japan Used Imports - Amayama Trading


----------



## martyxke (May 25, 2009)

*abs sensors*

As the X trail uses Bosch ABS sensors, I think e bay will still be a good place to find another source, as the Citroen ones seem to be drying up ( I wonder why! ) If the picture looks similar, then for a few Quid it has to be worth a punt on trying a different car manufacturer, which is how I found the BX one in the first place. It was only £10 so was worth trying, and I suppose if the outer body is smaller then it could be easily sleeved with a plastic tube. Now its about time I got on another thread about front wheel bearings....oh woe is me!!!!


----------



## deebchamoun (Sep 10, 2005)

please i want to buy parts for my xtrail model 2006,but i don't have the parts catalogue,so how can i download one?


----------



## mariner30 (Feb 19, 2012)

Deebchamoun -try this link in the x-trail.co.uk site. I posted the info for a 2002 X Trail.
UK Nissan X-Trail Owners Forum • View topic - 4x4 and ABS lights on, noise on starting, no ABS

Good Luck

Guy


----------



## purpl3has3 (Feb 1, 2014)

i have replaced 3 so far no probs until this latest one and the abs light wont go off ??any ideas??


----------



## screlch (Feb 19, 2014)

*XTRAIL 2003*

Im looking some guidance my x trail 2003 abs sensor light has come on and i found out that its the rear passenger side this is a UK car. The price for a new one is £120 does any know if the same part is compatible with any other makes

i have read some people are using the Citroen parts will the work on rear sensors??????? Also the 4 wheel drive is now not working either because of the same sensor.

please can someone advise me


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Knock on wood, I havent had problems with ours, but like you I would like to know the alternate part possibilities. My guess is that other model nissan sensors would work its just a question of length and adjusting fittings. If anybody knows it would be much appreciated.
Also, there seems to be a difference between the 2003 and earlier models abs sensors vs those for series II 04 to 07 models based upon nissan part number. I see sensors for 2003 and earlier ones on Ebay but nothing for good price for a 2006.


----------



## Kamhillbilly (Dec 9, 2012)

Just purchased these hope it solves the problem

Nissan x Trail Rear Right ABS Sensor | eBay
Nissan x Trail T30 2 0 2 2 2 5 Di 4x4 2001 07 Rear Left ABS Sensor 479018H300 | eBay


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hope it does for you as well. Price is good. Let us know. Sometimes non Nissan aftermarket sensors seem to cause problems.


----------



## Macfady (Aug 3, 2015)

Just to clear up some confusion and misinformation I've seen around regarding these ABS/wheel speed sensors. I went through 3 before I actually ended up with the correct one, so hopefully what I outline below will save someone some $$$. Firstly, check the exact part number you have, lots of sites, especially Ebay, state "2001-2007" but that alone is incorrect, they are not the same through those model years. Simply installing the one for the opposite side and soldering the correct electrical connection on does not work, regardless of the sensor orientation. Also, these are not interchangeable side to side despite what I've read elsewhere, the plug guides for the electrical connection are different.

2001-2003 September
Front left: 47911-8H300
Front right: 47910-8H300
Rear left: 47901-8H300
Rear right: 47900-8H300


September 2003-2007 
Front left: 47911-EQ010
Front right: 47910-EQ010
Rear left: 47901-EQ01A (or 47901-EQ010)
Rear right: 47900-EQ01A (or 47900-EQ010)

Read carefully, the part numbers differ only by one number, and good luck.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info Macfady. I would have thought the later part numbers would represent updates of the original part numbers. I wonder if the parts specified for Series II would work with a Series I. Fortunately I have not had any problems with mine to date, but if so based upon what you say and the hit or miss nature of many ebay sensors, I will probably get it from the dealer. How were you able to diagnosis which one was bad?


----------



## Kamhillbilly (Dec 9, 2012)

ended up buying one from dealer $313 cdn , highway robbery as far as I am concerned . lesson learned never buy a car that was never sold in US very little aftermarket parts available .Neighbour has proper scanner he has his own shop scanned car


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ouch. I fully agree. Its almost extortion at that price. You are right though its really hard to find. Its a shame your links are for Series I X trails. For the series II we have in Canada , best I could find was in Japan for 109 US + shipping for the rear right. But who is going to wait the weeks it will take. Also 47900-EQ010 is the updated part from 47900-EQ01A. Same for the rear left.
FYI the first five numbers are the part code for all Nissans using the same part example rear right abs sensor... The last 5 letter number combo are specific to each model and type.
And thanks its good to know that garages with full Consult system can get into the abs detection page. Thought maybe this could only be done by dealer.
By the way did the price at least include installation?


----------



## Macfady (Aug 3, 2015)

quadraria10 said:


> ... the hit or miss nature of many ebay sensors, I will probably get it from the dealer. How were you able to diagnosis which one was bad?


There shouldn't be any hit and miss with ebay sensors if you follow the part numbers in my post and not the item description. I still wouldn't try the dealer, there are ones from the UK to the door for < $85 CAN on ebay. I knew which one it was because the issue started after taking it somewhere for a wheel bearing, light came on right after so I started there. You could buy 3 online for less than one at the dealership. 

quadraria10 is right about the update, but I think you might have mixed the two up. I believe 479..-EQ01A is the update, that's how it usually works. Plus both of my old rears were 479...-EQ010 and both of the new ones I got were 479...-EQ01A. Pretty unlikely both rear sensors have already been changed and I got two "new" old revision parts. Either way, both would work on the appropriate side and are interchangeable.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You may be right MacFady. I cant remember where I saw which was the updated part. Seems both would work.


----------

